

Uber: An oral history - sergeant3
https://fortune.com/2015/06/03/uber-an-oral-history/

======
widowlark
This is a really interesting look into the formation of a startup. It was cool
reading about everyone's initial worries and their honesty about their
inexperience. It goes to show that expertise is only a small part of a
startup. The rest is gumption and moxie.

